
Show HN: YouTube GIF Maker with Full Search and No Watermark - builderone
https://gifrun.com
======
sucrose
Cool project. Tested it and it seems to work as expected.

My only suggestion would be to have a better UX for when users are creating
the clip. I wasn't for sure how long a certain section of the video would
last, so I had to watch the video until the section ended, and note the end
time. I then subtracted the end time from begin time to determine how long the
clip should be. Not sure having every frame displayed would be best, but being
able to indicate start/stop thresholds visually, might help. Bookmarked!

~~~
builderone
I'm currently compiling a list of features to be added and will add your
suggestion. I appreciate your feedback!

